# Italia - Malta: 3 Settembre 2015 ore 20:45. Tv Rai 1.



## admin (1 Settembre 2015)

Italia - Malta, partita valevole per le qualificazioni agli europei del 2016. Si gioca il 3 Settembre 2015 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Artemio Franchi di Firenze.

L'Italia, seconda nel girone a quota 12 punti dietro la Croazia (14), deve vincere per forza. Malta è ultima in classifica con 1 solo punto.

Dove vedere Italia Malta in tv?

Diretta su Rai Uno a partire dalle ore 20:45.

A seguire, news, informazioni, formazioni e commenti su Italia Malta.

La probabile formazione dell'Italia:

(4-3-3)

Buffon
Darmian
Bonucci
Chiellini
Pasqual
Verratti
Pirlo
Bertolacci
Candreva
Pellè
Eder


----------



## Ma che ooh (1 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Italia - Malta, partita valevole per le qualificazioni agli europei del 2016. Si gioca il 3 Settembre 2015 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Artemio Franchi di Firenze.
> 
> L'Italia, seconda nel girone a quota 12 punti dietro la Croazia (14), deve vincere per forza. Malta è ultima in classifica con 1 solo punto.
> 
> ...



Riusciranno i nostri eroi a fare più di un goal alla temibile nazionale maltese?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2015)

Stando alle convocazioni, vorrei vedere questa squadra:

Buffon
Darmian Bonucci Chiellini De Sciglio
Florenzi Verratti Parolo
Candreva Gabbiadini Eder​


----------



## Ma che ooh (1 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stando alle convocazioni, vorrei vedere questa squadra:
> 
> Buffon
> Darmian Bonucci Chiellini De Sciglio
> ...


. 
Al momento è la squadra migliore che possiamo mettere in campo ( sperando nel recupero di Rossi, e l'esplosione di Rugani/Romagnoli)
P.s Florenzi più stare ovunque, forse lo metteremo in porta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> .
> Al momento è la squadra migliore che possiamo mettere in campo ( sperando nel recupero di Rossi, e l'esplosione di Rugani/Romagnoli)
> P.s Florenzi più stare ovunque, forse lo metteremo in porta


Florenzi credo sia la miglior mezz'ala di prospettiva che abbiamo.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Settembre 2015)

Come sempre vinceremo con massimo due gol di scarto.


----------



## juve_inworld (1 Settembre 2015)

La squadra mi piace, ma boh, sarà una mia impressione, ma vendendo la faccia di Conte allenatore della Nazionale non passa sicurezza, sembra che se ne vada da un momento all'altro... speriamo faccia un buon europeo e rimanga comunque.


----------



## Ma che ooh (1 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Florenzi credo sia la miglior mezz'ala di prospettiva che abbiamo.



Ormai non gli dò un ruolo, fa tutto , quando manca qualcuno, e la sua riserva , no problem, cè Florenzi da noi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ormai non gli dò un ruolo, fa tutto , quando manca qualcuno, e la sua riserva , no problem, cè Florenzi da noi


Secondo me lui è una mezz'ala, perché ha inserimento, gamba, tiro e discreta qualità, al contrario non ha abbastanza qualità per fare l'ala d'attacco, così come non è un difensore per fare il terzino. In mezzo al campo penso sarebbe il suo ruolo perfetto.


----------



## Ma che ooh (1 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me lui è una mezz'ala, perché ha inserimento, gamba, tiro e discreta qualità, al contrario non ha abbastanza qualità per fare l'ala d'attacco, così come non è un difensore per fare il terzino. In mezzo al campo penso sarebbe il suo ruolo perfetto.


Ma è ovvio, io scherzavo dicendo che fà tutto, ma è ovvio che li a centrocampo sarebbe perfetto


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2015)

Io metterei De Rossi al posto di Chiellini.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio, io scherzavo dicendo che fà tutto, ma è ovvio che li a centrocampo sarebbe perfetto


Da voi l'avrei visto come la perfetta alternativa a Nainggolan, mentre il fu Kevin sarebbe potuto essere l'alternativa a Pjanic


----------



## Ma che ooh (1 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Da voi l'avrei visto come la perfetta alternativa a Nainggolan, mentre il fu Kevin sarebbe potuto essere l'alternativa a Pjanic



Non mi ci far pensare a Strootman


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2015)

Partitone da non perdere


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2015)

*La probabile formazione dell'Italia:

(4-3-3)

Buffon
Darmian
Bonucci
Chiellini
Pasqual
Verratti
Pirlo
Bertolacci
Candreva
Pellè
Eder*


----------



## Sir Yussen (3 Settembre 2015)

Son proprio curioso di vedere come giocherà Bertolacci con Pirlo e Verratti invece di De Jong e Nocerino, anche se non è che gli avversari siano troppo temibili


----------



## martinmilan (3 Settembre 2015)

curioso anche io di bertolacci anche se malta non è un avversario attendibile..


----------



## DannySa (3 Settembre 2015)

Bertolacci titolare pure in nazionale, lo vogliono tutti ormai.


----------



## Ma che ooh (3 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dell'Italia:
> 
> (4-3-3)
> 
> ...


Dalla difesa, fino al centrocampo, siamo più che buoni, ( anche se Conte , dovrebbe smetterla di convocare Pirlo), ma l'attacco è da   
Comunque bastano e avanzano per battere Malta


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Settembre 2015)

Non comprendo la presenza di Pasqual che ormai alla fiore è la riserva di Alonso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Dalla difesa, fino al centrocampo, siamo più che buoni, ( anche se Conte , dovrebbe smetterla di convocare Pirlo), ma l'attacco è da
> Comunque bastano e avanzano per battere Malta



Perché? Pellè bomber, Eder è in formissima, Candreva più o meno


----------



## Ma che ooh (3 Settembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Perché? Pellè bomber, Eder è in formissima, Candreva più o meno



Io dicevo rispetto alle nazioni migliori, Pellè in fondo non è malaccio , Candreva nemmeno. Eder è solo in un momento di forma incredibile, vediamo come continua


----------



## Djici (3 Settembre 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> curioso anche io di bertolacci anche se malta non è un avversario attendibile..



Hai ragione, Malta non e attendibile... ma pure il Perugia non era molto attendibile... e purtroppo non e andata benissimo in quella partita...
Voglio vedere se fa vedere le stesse qualita dimostrate da Gasperini.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (3 Settembre 2015)

Spezzeremo le reni a Malta...


----------



## ps18ps (3 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Io dicevo rispetto alle nazioni migliori, Pellè in fondo non è malaccio , Candreva nemmeno. Eder è solo in un momento di forma incredibile, vediamo come continua



concordo, il problema è che non abbiamo alternative, e se pensiamo che quelli che dovevano essere i titolari (Zaza e Immobile) fanno tribuna nei loro club...


----------



## koti (3 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dell'Italia:
> 
> (4-3-3)
> 
> ...


Mancano soprattutto gli attaccanti, sia le seconde punte sia i centravanti d'area, i Del Piero, i Vieri. E' evidente. L'unico accettabile là davanti è Candreva.


----------



## Ma che ooh (3 Settembre 2015)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> concordo, il problema è che non abbiamo alternative, e se pensiamo che quelli che dovevano essere i titolari (Zaza e Immobile) fanno tribuna nei loro club...



 anche se io su Immobile, una speranza ancora ce l'ho


----------



## ps18ps (3 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> anche se io su Immobile, una speranza ancora ce l'ho



si ci speravo anch'io, ma prima era la riserva di gameiro che adesso è diventato la riserva di lorente e quindi lui è scalato in tribuna...
su immobile c'è da dire che tranne l'anno al toro non ha sempre deluso...


----------



## Renegade (3 Settembre 2015)

Andrebbe messa in campo la formazione di [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ma si sa che ormai c'è la Bertolacci mania. Florenzi cmq è lo specchio di Marchisio. Stesse caratteristiche. Speriamo Alessandro riuscirà a coltivare anche un po' di impostazione come l'ormai illustre collega. Di certo ha più polmoni di tutti in Nazionale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2015)

Allucinante continuare a convocare e far giocare un giocatore *ritiratosi* come Pirlo, perché Pirlo si è ritirato dal calcio andando a giochicchiare negli States, invece no, avanti di feticismo.


----------



## Renegade (3 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allucinante continuare a convocare e far giocare un giocatore *ritiratosi* come Pirlo, perché Pirlo si è ritirato dal calcio andando a giochicchiare negli States, invece no, avanti di feticismo.



Pirlo a 40 anni è molto più forte e utile dei vari Bertolacci e Parolo. Non dovrebbe essere convocato in favore dei Verratti, dei Marchisio, dei Florenzi, ecc. Ma meglio lui ritirato che i cessi di oggi. Lo vedo comunque incompatibile con Marco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Pirlo a 40 anni è molto più forte e utile dei vari Bertolacci e Parolo. Non dovrebbe essere convocato in favore dei Verratti, dei Marchisio, dei Florenzi, ecc. Ma meglio lui ritirato che i cessi di oggi. *Lo vedo comunque incompatibile con Marco*.


Appunto, devo fare una scelta e se permetti tra i due piglio Verratti tutta la vita, poi piazzo Florenzi mezz'ala a destra, Marchisio quando torna mezz'ala a sinistra e ho composto il mio centrocampo. Anche per questa partita si sarebbe potuto fare questo discorso, certo sarebbe mancato Marchisio ma contro MALTA può sopperire Parolo all'assenza. Per Pirlo non c'è più spazio o quantomeno non ci dovrebbe più essere.


----------



## Renegade (3 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto, devo fare una scelta e se permetti tra i due piglio Verratti tutta la vita, poi piazzo Florenzi mezz'ala a destra, Marchisio quando torna mezz'ala a sinistra e ho composto il mio centrocampo. Anche per questa partita si sarebbe potuto fare questo discorso, certo sarebbe mancato Marchisio ma contro MALTA può sopperire Parolo all'assenza. Per Pirlo non c'è più spazio o quantomeno non ci dovrebbe più essere.



D'accordo con te. Ma se non sono disponibili Florenzi e Marchisio preferisco Pirlo 40enne e incompatibile con Verratti tutta la vita invece che schierare mediocri come Bertolacci e Soriano


----------



## martinmilan (3 Settembre 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, Malta non e attendibile... ma pure il Perugia non era molto attendibile... e purtroppo non e andata benissimo in quella partita...
> Voglio vedere se fa vedere le stesse qualita dimostrate da Gasperini.



lo so lo so...per questo io i giocatori prima di dire che sono buoni li devo vedere contro avversari forti perchè la stampa tende a pomparli senza merito....questo discorso valeva per honda e saponara e vale lo stesso per bertolacci e adriano...


----------



## Ma che ooh (3 Settembre 2015)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> si ci speravo anch'io, ma prima era la riserva di gameiro che adesso è diventato la riserva di lorente e quindi lui è scalato in tribuna...
> su immobile c'è da dire che tranne l'anno al toro non ha sempre deluso...



Vero


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Dalla difesa, fino al centrocampo, siamo più che buoni, ( anche se Conte , dovrebbe smetterla di convocare Pirlo), ma l'attacco è da
> Comunque bastano e avanzano per battere Malta



Oltre al problema attaccanti, anche sulla fascia sinistra siamo messi male a quanto vedo. Pasqual fa la riserva nella Fiorentina.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2015)

*Formazione ufficiale dell'Italia:*

Buffon; Darmian, Bonucci, Chiellini, Pasqual; Verratti, Pirlo, Bertolacci; Gabbiadini, Pellé, Eder.


----------



## martinmilan (3 Settembre 2015)

ma perchè in italia il minuto di silenzio dura sempre 15 secondi? quand è che evolviamo?


----------



## Dany20 (3 Settembre 2015)

Pasqual.  Ma che di speciale per meritarsi la convocazione?


----------



## tifosa asRoma (3 Settembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Formazione ufficiale dell'Italia:*
> 
> Buffon; Darmian, Bonucci, Chiellini, Pasqual; Verratti, Pirlo, Bertolacci; Gabbiadini, Pellé, Eder.



A parte qualche elemento non so dove vogliamo andare con questi giocatori, mi sembra una squadra mediocre 

O.T. ho letto la formazione del Belgio stasera contro la Bosnia, tanta roba : Courtois; Vertonghen, Kompany , Vermaelen, Alderweireld; Witsel, Nainggolan; Fellaini, Hazard, De Bruyne; Lukaku . Hanno una squadra da titolo europeo.


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2015)

Ma come fa Bertolacci a giocare in nazionale?


----------



## kolao95 (3 Settembre 2015)

Vicino al gol Malta.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2015)

Stiamo rischiando di andare in svantaggio con il Malta, rendiamoci conto...


----------



## Mou (3 Settembre 2015)

Ah che fortuna, stasera posso godermi il calcio champagne della nostra Nazionale


----------



## Aron (3 Settembre 2015)

L'ital-Italia penosa quanto l'ital-Milan.


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2015)

Ma che razza di non-squadra è questa?

Ci sono dei giocatori che nelle altre nazionali top, al massimo, farebbero i portaborracce in allenamento.


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Settembre 2015)

Certo che continuare a convocare Pirlo è da esonero immediato per principio


----------



## kolao95 (3 Settembre 2015)

Che passaggio di Pirlo! Il problema è BRtolcc!111!


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2015)

Ma non si vergognano?


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Settembre 2015)

na roba immonda. 

poi i telecronisti a inizio partita si stupivano di come allo stadio ci fossero solo 10.000 spettatori. 
sono pure troppi per questo scempio. 

si rischia in casa, contro Malta, rendiamoci conto.


----------



## Mou (3 Settembre 2015)

Siamo ai limiti della realtà.


----------



## Marchisio89 (3 Settembre 2015)

Che schifo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (3 Settembre 2015)

Uno schifo totale, poche squadre giocano peggio dell'Italia, e quelle poche , solo perchè sono più scarse di noi ( e incredibilmente ci sono ancora  ).
Sono disgustato


----------



## Mou (3 Settembre 2015)

Ad oggi faremmo fatica contro qualsiasi Nazionale d'Europa, se già Malta ci mette in difficoltà.


----------



## Aron (3 Settembre 2015)

Comunque, già detto più volte da molti: a che serve Conte in Nazionale, se i giocatori sanno che ci resta di malavoglia e che non vede l'ora che finisca il suo contratto?
Impossibile motivare i giocatori con questi presupposti.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (3 Settembre 2015)

Siamo una roba indegna e fortuna che la Croazia ha pareggiato con l'azerbaigian


----------



## Ma che ooh (3 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Siamo una roba indegna e fortuna che la Croazia ha pareggiato con l'azerbaigian



Scusa o.t , ma il gol di Dzeko


----------



## Marchisio89 (3 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Comunque, già detto più volte da molti: a che serve Conte in Nazionale, se i giocatori sanno che ci resta di malavoglia e che non vede l'ora che finisca il suo contratto?
> Impossibile motivare i giocatori con questi presupposti.


Non puó essere una scusa questa, giochiamo con MALTA, rendiamoci conto! Vincere convincendo é il minimo.

Poi comunque é la nazionale piú scarsa che abbia mai visto, anche se ci metti Guardiola in panca non é che un pippone diventa un fenomeno.


----------



## Marchisio89 (3 Settembre 2015)

Pasqual hahaha


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Settembre 2015)

Sono morto dalla noia, ho spento credo fosse al 40esimo, ero in uno stato di confusione.. Dopo Cerci, Nocerino, Poli, Abate, Montolivo... Pietà


----------



## Dany20 (3 Settembre 2015)

Questi schemi...


----------



## hiei87 (3 Settembre 2015)

E noi abbiamo pensato bene di costruire una squadra con scarti e riserve di una nazionale che non riesce nemmeno a battere Malta in casa...


----------



## Schism75 (3 Settembre 2015)

Che generazione scarsa. Bertolacci al solito inguardabile. Ma non abbiamo terzini sinistri per chiamare Pasqual?


----------



## tifosa asRoma (3 Settembre 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Che generazione scarsa. Bertolacci al solito inguardabile. Ma non abbiamo terzini sinistri per chiamare Pasqual?



Può mettere darmian a sx e florenzi a destra


----------



## Schism75 (3 Settembre 2015)

A me Gabbiadini piace tanto tanto. E lo proverei centrale di attacco.


----------



## Dany20 (3 Settembre 2015)

Traversa di Gabbiadini.


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Settembre 2015)

Gabbiadini scappa da Napoli prima di rovinarti la carriera.

P.S: Ragazzi ma quanto è bella questa maglietta dell'Italia?


----------



## Hellscream (3 Settembre 2015)

OT: Quanti meme fioccheranno sul commento di Trapattoni?


----------



## markjordan (3 Settembre 2015)

ma quanta ragna porta il trap ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Settembre 2015)

Che ansia che mi mettono questi cronisti  la palla sta ancora in fallo laterale e già dicono sisi ora entra  .


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Settembre 2015)

Pelleeeeeeeeeeeeeee daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2015)

Gol di quel cesso di Pellè


----------



## Renegade (3 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Gabbiadini scappa da Napoli prima di rovinarti la carriera.
> 
> P.S: Ragazzi ma quanto è bella questa maglietta dell'Italia?



Gabbiadini è fortissimo. Se ci liberassimo di Cerci, Balotelli ecc. lo prenderei al volo. Uno dei pochi italiani veramente forti.


----------



## Dany20 (3 Settembre 2015)

Pelleeeeeè 1-0 Italia!


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Settembre 2015)

"Si si si si si si" Cit. Trap sul gol. Grandissima telecronaca del trap


----------



## Schism75 (3 Settembre 2015)

Come l'ha presa? Di ginocchio. Comunque non abbiamo fisicità. Ma florenzi?


----------



## Liuke (3 Settembre 2015)

Mamma mia trapattoni e la spugna ahahah


----------



## Hammer (3 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Gabbiadini è fortissimo. Se ci liberassimo di Cerci, Balotelli ecc. lo prenderei al volo. Uno dei pochi italiani veramente forti.



Magari avercelo Gabbiadini, magari


----------



## Schism75 (3 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Gabbiadini è fortissimo. Se ci liberassimo di Cerci, Balotelli ecc. lo prenderei al volo. Uno dei pochi italiani veramente forti.



Magari. Per me potrebbe essere una splendida prima punta.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> "Si si si si si si" Cit. Trap sul gol. Grandissima telecronaca del trap



il trap, che grande 

sarebbe bella una telecronaca sua in coppia con salvatore bagni.


----------



## koti (3 Settembre 2015)

L'Olanda sta perdendo con l'Islanda in casa rofl, c'è chi sta peggio di noi.


----------



## Schism75 (3 Settembre 2015)

Gioca il gatto.


----------



## Schism75 (3 Settembre 2015)

Darmian che splendido giocatore é diventato.


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Settembre 2015)

Bonucci riconferma d'essere un pessimo difensore nell'1vs1.


----------



## Schism75 (3 Settembre 2015)

Soriano scarso come non mai,


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Settembre 2015)

il gol era pure da annullare, andiamo bene.


----------



## Dany20 (3 Settembre 2015)

Abbiamo giocato male ma l'importante erano i 3 punti. Ora siamo primi nel girone.


----------



## koti (3 Settembre 2015)

1 a 0 con un gol di braccio.


----------



## MissRossonera (3 Settembre 2015)

Con questi prevedo una figuraccia all'Europeo. Poi 70 minuti per fare un misero gol ed era pure irregolare...


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2015)

Una vergogna fare fatica a segnare contro questi e Pellè non mi sembra all'altezza. Unica nota positiva Darmian, se non era per lui non saremmo stati per niente pericolosi, bravo.


----------



## Renegade (3 Settembre 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Con questi prevedo una figuraccia all'Europeo. Poi 70 minuti per fare un misero gol ed era pure irregolare...



Se Conte punterà sui Soriano, i Giovinco, i Bertolacci, i Pellè, gli Eder, ecc. assolutamente sì. Ma se punta sui Verratti, i Marchisio, i Florenzi, i Gabbiadini, i Darmian, i Berardi ecc. allora il discorso cambierà.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Settembre 2015)

Ma Bertolacci titolare? Chi l'ha raccomandato questo, il Papa?


----------



## Hammer (3 Settembre 2015)

Che pena, vittoria contro di questi con un gol irregolare

In Rai ridicoli "Eh sì era di braccio, bene che l'arbitro non si è accorto..." a parti invertite avrebbero scatenato l'inferno


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Settembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Che pena, vittoria contro di questi con un gol irregolare
> 
> In Rai ridicoli "Eh sì era di braccio, bene che l'arbitro non si è accorto..." a parti invertite avrebbero scatenato l'inferno



Strano che il Trap non si sia messo a piangere ricordando del caso Henry  Sarebbe stato il degno epilogo di una grande telecronaca


----------



## Hammer (3 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Strano che il Trap non si sia messo a piangere ricordando del caso Henry  Sarebbe stato il degno epilogo di una grande telecronaca



Madonna ma veramente, me l'ero dimenticato


----------



## Hammer (3 Settembre 2015)

"Pirlo è stato ancora una volta indispensabile" ma cosa dite COSA DITE


----------



## MissRossonera (3 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Se Conte punterà sui Soriano, i Giovinco, i Bertolacci, i Pellè, gli Eder, ecc. assolutamente sì. Ma se punta sui Verratti, i Marchisio, i Florenzi, i Gabbiadini, i Darmian, i Berardi ecc. allora il discorso cambierà.



Penso sia quello che ci auguriamo tutti. In caso contrario non abbiamo speranze.


----------



## Ma che ooh (3 Settembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato male ma l'importante erano i 3 punti. Ora siamo primi nel girone.


----------



## Renegade (3 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma Bertolacci titolare? Chi l'ha raccomandato questo, il Papa?



Se ti fai un giro nelle ultime pagine del suo Topic potresti avere una lezione tattica a riguardo di questa domanda che noi ci poniamo


----------



## Ma che ooh (3 Settembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> "Pirlo è stato ancora una volta indispensabile" ma cosa dite COSA DITE



Basta Pirlo in nazionale


----------



## Dany20 (4 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


>


Per ora si.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (4 Settembre 2015)

Comunque partita a parte, la cosa più penosa era sentire i commenti di Trapattoni..."siiiiiiiii cosììììì", "daiiiii bene!"...e poi lodava senza alcun senso la squadra 
In RAI sempre peggio...


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Settembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Per ora si.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Settembre 2015)

1-0 con gol per altro irregolare ad una delle nazionali più scarse della terra...Conte sta facendo un lavoro pessimo per ora..se non gli piace fare il CT si dimetta..Italia imbarazzante..vedere ancora in campo Pirlo invece di sfruttare a pieno Verratti è da manicomio..


----------



## martinmilan (4 Settembre 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Comunque partita a parte, la cosa più penosa era sentire i commenti di Trapattoni..."siiiiiiiii cosììììì", "daiiiii bene!"...e poi lodava senza alcun senso la squadra
> In RAI sempre peggio...



non si tocca il TRAP!!


----------



## pennyhill (4 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto, devo fare una scelta e se permetti tra i due piglio Verratti tutta la vita, poi piazzo Florenzi mezz'ala a destra, Marchisio quando torna mezz'ala a sinistra e ho composto il mio centrocampo. Anche per questa partita si sarebbe potuto fare questo discorso, certo sarebbe mancato Marchisio ma contro MALTA può sopperire Parolo all'assenza. Per Pirlo non c'è più spazio o quantomeno non ci dovrebbe più essere.



Ci sarà un motivo se Gonde e (soprattutto) Blanc non lo fanno giocare davanti alla difesa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ci sarà un motivo se Gonde e (soprattutto) Blanc non lo fanno giocare davanti alla difesa.


Illuminami


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Illuminami



Sono 2 mona


----------



## pennyhill (4 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Illuminami



Nel mondo, oggi chi gioca con un centrocampo a 3 con un centrocampista del genere davanti alla difesa?

La mia spiegazione, probabilmente sbagliata  , è che un giocatore con quella qualità lo devi lasciare più libero, che giocando da mezz’ala può essere molto più decisivo negli ultimi 20-25 metri.
Pjanic nel 4-3-3 di Garcia parte da mezz’ala, ma alla fine spesso te lo trovi a fare il “trequartista” 
I Keita, De Rossi, Busquets, Thiago Motta, più statici, ma che ti gioca comunque a 1 o 2 tocchi, dotati di intelligenza calcistica, sicuramente molto più utili dietro, e che poco hanno da offrirti nella metà campo avversaria.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Settembre 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Nel mondo, oggi chi gioca con un centrocampo a 3 con un centrocampista del genere davanti alla difesa?
> 
> La mia spiegazione, probabilmente sbagliata  , è che un giocatore con quella qualità lo devi lasciare più libero, che giocando da mezz’ala può essere molto più decisivo negli ultimi 20-25 metri.
> Pjanic nel 4-3-3 di Garcia parte da mezz’ala, ma alla fine spesso te lo trovi a fare il “trequartista”
> I Keita, De Rossi, Busquets, Thiago Motta, più statici, ma che ti gioca comunque a 1 o 2 tocchi, dotati di intelligenza calcistica, sicuramente molto più utili dietro, e che poco hanno da offrirti nella metà campo avversaria.



Ha senso sicuramente, però Verratti imho ha meno colpi anche rispetto a un Pjanic. Il tiro non è un granchè e l'asist a difesa chiusa neanche imho. Per me come gioco (e non come fisico) è simile a un Kroos, oppure basti pensare a Modric che il meglio l'ha dato il quel modo (no ?).


----------



## pennyhill (5 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ha senso sicuramente, però Verratti imho ha meno colpi anche rispetto a un Pjanic. Il tiro non è un granchè e l'asist a difesa chiusa neanche imho. Per me come gioco (e non come fisico) è simile a un Kroos, oppure basti pensare a Modric che il meglio l'ha dato il quel modo (no ?).



Come vertice basso di un centrocampo a 3, no. 

Heynckes giocava con la diga (Scalatore di maiali più Gustavo o Javi Martinez), con Kroos trequartista. Arriva Guardiola, e che cosa fa? mette Lahm davanti alla difesa.
Al mondiale low davanti alla difesa ci piazza prima Lahm, e poi lo scalatore.
imho Kroos è stato sacrificato in quella posizione da Ancelotti.

Modric imho il meglio l'ha dato vicino a Xabi, un altro che potrebbe rientrare nella categoria dei Thiago Motta e De Rossi, è un altro che ormai nei pressi dell'area avversaria non si fa vedere da anni.

Poi che Verratti abbia dei limiti, è verissimo, spesso vengono sottaciuti. Probabilmente proprio per questi limiti, in futuro la sua carriera si svilupperà in quel ruolo.

Mi viene in mente Cabaye. Riflettendoci non stupisce che al PSG non abbia brillato, inutile come vice Motta, lo si limitava troppo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (5 Settembre 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Come vertice basso di un centrocampo a 3, no.
> 
> Heynckes giocava con la diga (Scalatore di maiali più Gustavo o Javi Martinez), con Kroos trequartista. Arriva Guardiola, e che cosa fa? mette Lahm davanti alla difesa.
> Al mondiale low davanti alla difesa ci piazza prima Lahm, e poi lo scalatore.
> ...


La traduzione del cognome Schweinstiger, è una delle cose più divertenti che io abbia mai letto


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Settembre 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Come vertice basso di un centrocampo a 3, no.
> 
> Heynckes giocava con la diga (Scalatore di maiali più Gustavo o Javi Martinez), con Kroos trequartista. Arriva Guardiola, e che cosa fa? mette Lahm davanti alla difesa.
> Al mondiale low davanti alla difesa ci piazza prima Lahm, e poi lo scalatore.
> ...



Hai ragione in effetti, avevo commisto centrocampo e due e a tre.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Nel mondo, oggi chi gioca con un centrocampo a 3 con un centrocampista del genere davanti alla difesa?
> 
> La mia spiegazione, probabilmente sbagliata  , è che un giocatore con quella qualità lo devi lasciare più libero, che giocando da mezz’ala può essere molto più decisivo negli ultimi 20-25 metri.
> Pjanic nel 4-3-3 di Garcia parte da mezz’ala, ma alla fine spesso te lo trovi a fare il “trequartista”
> I Keita, De Rossi, Busquets, Thiago Motta, più statici, ma che ti gioca comunque a 1 o 2 tocchi, dotati di intelligenza calcistica, sicuramente molto più utili dietro, e che poco hanno da offrirti nella metà campo avversaria.


Sono d'accordo, anche io come tipologia di giocatore preferisco il De Rossi e il Busquets davanti alla difesa, però Verratti in fase offensiva non ha tutta questa incisività, ecco perché lo metterei come regista davanti alla difesa, considerato che ha una _garra_ niente male per essere un nanetto.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto, devo fare una scelta e se permetti tra i due piglio Verratti tutta la vita, poi piazzo Florenzi mezz'ala a destra, Marchisio quando torna mezz'ala a sinistra e ho composto il mio centrocampo. Anche per questa partita si sarebbe potuto fare questo discorso, certo sarebbe mancato Marchisio ma contro MALTA può sopperire Parolo all'assenza. Per Pirlo non c'è più spazio o quantomeno non ci dovrebbe più essere.



Io invece giocherei con Florenzi e Verratti mezzali e Marchisio al posto di Pirlo. In difesa inizierei a provare Romagnoli o Rugani al posto di Chiellini, sulle fasce Darmian e chi in quel momento garantisce migliori garanzie tra gli altri. In attacco sulla destra Candreva, a sinistra Gabbiadini o Insigne, ma il vero problema di questa Nazionale è la mancanza di un vero numero 9 degno di questa definizione IMHO. Pellè mi piace, ma in passato siamo stati abituati molto bene.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Io invece giocherei con Florenzi e Verratti mezzali e Marchisio al posto di Pirlo. In difesa inizierei a provare Romagnoli o Rugani al posto di Chiellini, sulle fasce Darmian e chi in quel momento garantisce migliori garanzie tra gli altri. In attacco sulla destra Candreva, a sinistra Gabbiadini o Insigne, ma il vero problema di questa Nazionale è la mancanza di un vero numero 9 degno di questa definizione IMHO. Pellè mi piace, ma in passato siamo stati abituati molto bene.


Pellè può pure funzionare durante le qualificazioni ma non credo la nazionale si possa permettere di presentarsi con lui all'Europeo.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pellè può pure funzionare durante le qualificazioni ma non credo la nazionale si possa permettere di presentarsi con lui all'Europeo.



Da quando l'abbiamo ahimè ripreso, ho come la sensazione che assisteremo alla riabilitazione di Balotelli che secondo me ci sarà in Francia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Da quando l'abbiamo ahimè ripreso, ho come la sensazione che assisteremo alla riabilitazione di Balotelli che secondo me ci sarà in Francia


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Vedrai vedrai  Se dovesse segnare per 2/3 partite la stampa tornerà a fargli i pom... e a proporlo per la Nazionale. Sicuro al 100%.


----------

